# Netzwerke verbinden



## mactoolz (13. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen wie ich die Subnetze berechnen kann.

Ich habe z.B. diese beiden Netze. Diese sollen dem entsprechend die Subnetze errechnte werden von 

192.9.200 und 192.9.201

Kann mir jemand aufschlüsseln wie man das berechnet?


Danke


MacToolz


----------



## cyborg-pc (13. März 2006)

Hallo.

Was genau meinst du mit "berechnen"?
... Generell kannst du mit einer reinen IP-Adresse nicht viel berechnen, du brauchst dazu noch die Subnetzmaske.
Aber noch eine Frage: Hast du die beiden Netze in deinem Privaten Netzwerk oder sind das öffentliche Adressen? Wenn nicht, dann darfst du die so nicht benutzen, du musst einen privaten IP-Adressbereich von z.B. 192.168. nehmen, z.B. 192.168.0 mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0. Pro Subnetz kannst du dann effektiv 254 Adressen vergeben (192.168.0.0 (Netzadresse) und 192.168.0.255 (Broadcast) können an keine Clients vergeben werden).
Um zwei Subnetze miteinander zu verbinden, z.B. 192.168.0. und 192.168.1 brauchst du einen Router der in beiden Netzen hängt und dann die Pakete weiterleitet.


Gruß,
Viktor


----------



## mactoolz (13. März 2006)

Hi,

es geht nicht um öffentlich oder Privat. Mir geht es um das berechnen.

Die beiden Adressen sind meine IP Adressen. Dafür muss ich schauen wie ich für diese Beiden die neue Subnetzmaske ermittel.

Die beiden IP Adressen liegen in einem anderen Netz. Der Unterschied liegt in der dritten Oktette, 200 und 201.

Das beduetet beide Rechner können sich nicht sehen, wenn ich diese aber so einrchten möchte muss ich die Subnetzmaske anpassen.

Da würde ich gerne die Berechnung zu wissen. Ich habe da ein Ergebniss von 255.255.239.0 raus aber warum habe ich keine Ahnung.



MacToolz


----------



## cyborg-pc (13. März 2006)

OK, verstehe. Du willst die Subnetzmaske so anpassen, dass sich der Hostanteil vergrößert. Das Stichwort ist so viel ich weiß Subnetting.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetting

... probiers mal mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.194.0!

Gruß,
Viktor


----------



## mactoolz (13. März 2006)

Hi,

du hast genau mein Thema getroffen.

und wie kommst du auf die Maske.



MacToolz


----------



## cyborg-pc (13. März 2006)

Hmm, wie man es genau rechnet, weiß ich nicht mehr...
Du musst vom 3. Oktett der Subnetzmaske (255.255.255.0 z.B.) Bits "wegnehmen", damit diese zu Hostbits werden und du damit Rechner addressieren kannst.
Müsste bei wikipedia erklärt sein...

Gruß,
Viktor


----------



## mactoolz (14. März 2006)

Hi,

finde leider nichts dazu. !

HAt den jemand einen Link zu diesem Thema 

MacToolz


----------

